# Best old furry comics?



## GatodeCafe (Mar 26, 2013)

I just stopped by a local used comic shop and I was digging through the bargain bin and found a bunch of late-80s, early-90s fur stuff, particularly a couple copies of Xanadu as well as Samurai Squirrel. 

Xanadu, btw, is WELL worth the read. It's really, really good. Sharply paced, great art, super well written. What are some other comics from the era I should keep an eye out for?


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 26, 2013)

Man, I almost forgot how old the fandom was. I hardly ever see anything from before the 00s, let alone the late 80s.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Mar 26, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Man, I almost forgot how old the fandom was. I hardly ever see anything from before the 00s, let alone the late 80s.



I think that was even back when we were still known as the "funny cartoon animal" fandom


----------



## Mullerornis (Mar 30, 2013)

Circles, no contest.


----------



## Khopesh (Mar 30, 2013)

I recently read a manga about the Vietnam War as told from the perspective of a MAC-VSOG squad called Bat Shit One. If you can look it up, it's pretty good. Like Maus, except in Vietnam.


----------



## GhostWolf (Apr 1, 2013)

I agree Circles is pretty good


----------



## cpam (Apr 3, 2013)

GatodeCafe said:


> I think that was even back when we were still known as the "funny cartoon animal" fandom



No, we were pretty well under way with the whole Furry Fandom  by the late 80's, with several fanzines and APAs underway, and even to the point of starting to connect by computer Bulletin Boards, the then-equivalent of the Internet, just slower.

There were quite a few furry comics coming out at that time, both from the mainstream (*Captain Carrot And His Amazing Zoo Crew* from DC and *Rocket Raccoon* from Marvel), the indies (*Critters*) and the self-pubs.  Some of the comics at that time, besides *Xanadu* were things like *Red Shetland*, *Rhudiprrt*, *Morphs*, *The Furkindred*, *Equine The Uncivilized*, *Albedo Anthropomorophics* (with the first appearances of strips like *Erma Felna, EDF* and *Usagi Yojimbo*), *Captain Jack* and *Omaha The Cat Dancer*.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 3, 2013)

I picked up the _Tank Vixens_ anthology at FurFright 2012; it's obviously smut-oriented and full of bad humor, but got me laughing. Granted, I was already drunk and laughing at stupid things.


----------



## rjbartrop (Sep 15, 2013)

Definitely Albedo.  If anything got me pointed int he direction of  furfandom, that was it.  Critters also had some good stuff, and the early issues of Cerberbus the Aardvark are  good for a laugh.   I'd also recommend Fusion


----------



## Charrio (Sep 15, 2013)

Omaha The Cat Dancer


----------



## rjbartrop (Sep 16, 2013)

The Black Diamond Effect. Anthros, hi tech, and early 90's CGI.  Almost impossible to find the old issues, but it looks like the creators have made it available again in digital form http://www.theblackdiamondeffect.com/comics.html


----------



## tbdeinc (Sep 30, 2013)

rjbartrop said:


> The Black Diamond Effect. Anthros, hi tech, and early 90's CGI.  Almost impossible to find the old issues, but it looks like the creators have made it available again in digital form http://www.theblackdiamondeffect.com/comics.html



WOWZERS! The internet intelligence alerted me to someone talking about my comic books... BUT naaaaa... that couldn't be true... they are like 23 years old.

Imagine my surprise when I got here.

Anyone interesting in TBDE comics they are definitely available. Including the latest called "JOE KING vs." which continues the storyline.

Oh... and shameless plug... there is a KickStarter on the latest adventure!

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/GeorgePeterGatsis/joe-king-vs

Sincerely,

George Peter Gatsis
tbdeinc@gmail.com


----------



## rjbartrop (Oct 19, 2013)

tbdeinc said:


> WOWZERS! The internet intelligence alerted me to someone talking about my comic books... BUT naaaaa... that couldn't be true... they are like 23 years old.
> 
> Imagine my surprise when I got here.
> 
> ...



I picked up the first couple of issues when they first came out, but couldn't find any others.  When this thread came up, it reminded me of the comic, and I was pleasantly surprised when a Google search turned up your site, and I did end up buying the PDF.  I'm glad I could help to spread the word.


----------

